# No trainers in my area please help



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been working with my dog a lot, but theres one problem in particular I can't seem to get anywhere with..

I just recently moved from the country to a more populated area and I've been doing focus training and dominance practice, but he will not participate in leash walking. He just pulls and tugs and lunges.

And it doesn't help that no one in the neighborhood keeps their dogs on a leash or in a fenced in yard and they bark and charge my dog. Thia makes his behavior worse. Please help. I really want to me able to walk him for more than half a block and walk him anywhere I want to.

Thank you! 

P.s. there isn't a trainer within 50 miles of me..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is your area?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Would you consider using a prong collar? How about a mix of treats for positive reinforcement and prong for corrections? 

I would find a time of day to walk around your neighborhood when the other dogs are not out, or drive to a place that is somewhat populated with people but few dogs and keep a distance until your dog gets comfortable being around more moving bodies. 

What is your dog lunging at? People, dogs, cars?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you put your location in, maybe people can help you find a trainer. Also, it's not unusual for people to drive distances to find the 'right' trainer, etc. I know I'll be driving at least 50 miles to my trainer when we move, but it's worth it!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I live in Clarksburg, wv, but I work off hours so it would be hard to make ir to a trainer 40 miles away during business hours. I would use a prong collar if I could use it correctly. There's a park not too far I could always try there. He doesn't lunge at people but his hair stands up when he sees a stranger. And he pulls to sniff EVERYTHING. He only lunges at other dogs. 

Almost everyone on my street has a dog or.multiple dogs and they run free all day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

With all that going on, it sounds like you have a fear issue with people and dogs. The sniffing is a training issue. I would find a trainer and even if you only go once every 3-4 weeks, it will give you plenty of time to work on what you've learned. 

How old is he?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The prong should fit high on the neck, slightly below the ears, here's a link for a better example:

http://leerburg.com/pdf/fitprong.pdf

The prong is only used for corrections, it should not be pulled on constantly. A quick snap or pop is the correction if you need to get your dog to heel. Instead of a prong, you may want to get a tab ( a really short leash), my daughter uses this when she really wants control, the dog close to her (she is petite and does not like a dangling leash).

You can also use treats, when you are approaching other dogs, start giving treats, make sure you have a good distance between you and the other dog, give treats while passing the dog, and if your dog has paid attention to you instead of lunging at the other dog, then more treats and lots of praise.

Hopefully using a few different methods depending on your environment will help. The thing you should be careful about when using a prong around another dog is that, if you pull back or do too many corrections around another dog, your dog may associate seeing a dog with a negative reaction. That is why I like the treats better. 

I was going to try to find a youtube video for you for using a prong, but the video showed the prong just above the shoulders (wrong position!) so that didn't work. Hopefully other members might have some good video resources for you.


----------



## loveallsheps91 (Nov 10, 2012)

hi, im new to the forum and think i can help. apologies if others have found this method to be unreliable, imhumane or non useful but it is what has always worked for me. i would use a training collar. most people see a problem with them, however if used properly and not excessively, it should work just fine. i usually give the command i wamt he/she to learn and if they do not respond use the collar. just make sure there is no confusion between your dog and yourself. you want he/she to realize you do not want them lunging at dogs amd pulling you. not that you dont want them sniffing, or anyother distraction that may occur during the training process. but i agree that you should attempt the use of the prong collar first. even though the training collar works for me well, i would try alternatives first.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> With all that going on, it sounds like you have a fear issue with people and dogs. The sniffing is a training issue. I would find a trainer and even if you only go once every 3-4 weeks, it will give you plenty of time to work on what you've learned.
> 
> How old is he?


THIS! You've got some fear behaviors that need to be addressed. It's not going to be so easy as just putting a certain type of collar on and handing out corrections. Sounds like your dog missed out on some socialization and is now unsure of people and animals. Managing these things may be long term. There are many trainers who work odd hours, weekends, etc. That's really going to be your best bet, no matter how far you have to drive once a week or so in order to get the help your dog needs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know of an excellent trainer in Fairmont, WV. Not too far from you I believe, let me know if you want his info.


----------



## loveallsheps91 (Nov 10, 2012)

i live in fairmont. whats his name if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I know of an excellent trainer in Fairmont, WV. Not too far from you I believe, let me know if you want his info.


Oh good! I would really like the info for this trainer. I've been looking for trainers for a while now and only found morgantow. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GusGus - Send Carolina a PM for the trainers name. She might not be able to find the thread again.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Send me a PM, I can't seem to be able to PM you.


----------

